# Can't burn CDs



## z662 (Jun 10, 2011)

Almost embarrassed to post this...but I cannot find relevant information to my specific problem on the other threads.  I have atapicam loaded, and my dmesg output is as follows


```
acd0: DVDR <HL-DT-STDVDRAM GT30F/TS08> at ata3-master UDMA100 SATA 1.5Gb/s
acd0: FAILURE - INQUIRY ILLEGAL REQUEST asc=0x24 ascq=0x00 
cd0 at ata3 bus 0 scbus1 target 0 lun 0
cd0: <HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GT30F TS08> Removable CD-ROM SCSI-0 device 
cd0: 100.000MB/s transfers
cd0: Attempt to query device size failed: NOT READY, Medium not present - tray closed
acd0: FAILURE - READ_TOC ILLEGAL REQUEST asc=0x24 ascq=0x00 
acd0: FAILURE - READ_TOC ILLEGAL REQUEST asc=0x24 ascq=0x00 
acd0: FAILURE - READ_TOC ILLEGAL REQUEST asc=0x24 ascq=0x00 
(cd0:ata3:0:0:0): READ TOC/PMA/ATIP. CDB: 43 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 4 0
```

However when I try to do [cmd=]sudo burncd data blahblah.iso fixate[/cmd] or any variation including manually specifying the device via -f I always get a 
	
	



```
burncd: ioctl(CDRIOCINITTRACK): Input/output error
```

I am running 8.2.  Any help would be much appreciated on this seemingly stupid/obvious problem.    Thanks!


----------



## z662 (Jun 12, 2011)

Bump.

I can/will post any relevant config files upon request.


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 12, 2011)

Last I knew, burncd(8) only did ATAPI devices.  So try it without loading atapicam(4).
Or use cdrecord(1) from sysutils/cdrtools-devel.


----------



## z662 (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks for the reply.  Isn't my device an atapicam one though?  It is a standard laptop.  I unloaded the module and tried again but continue to get the same error.

I am not sure cdrecord is going to work based on this output.


```
[brad@moon /usr/home/brad]$ sudo cdrecord -scanbus
Cdrecord-ProDVD-ProBD-Clone 3.00 (amd64-unknown-freebsd8.2) Copyright (C) 1995-2010 JÃ¶rg Schilling
Using libscg version 'schily-0.9'.
scsibus2:
        2,0,0   200) 'Generic-' 'Multi-Card      ' '1.00' Removable Disk
        2,1,0   201) *
        2,2,0   202) *
        2,3,0   203) *
        2,4,0   204) *
        2,5,0   205) *
        2,6,0   206) *
        2,7,0   207) *
```


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 13, 2011)

With cdrecord, atapicam(4) is needed.  Beyond that... don't know.  Try it as root?


----------



## bbzz (Jun 13, 2011)

I had something like that on my laptop. It turned out that it couldn't write anymore (too old). So, yeah, not big help. ;/
Also I remember removing any reference to cd drives from /etc/fstab which got rid of most of dmesg messages at boot time.


----------



## z662 (Jun 13, 2011)

wblock said:
			
		

> With cdrecord, atapicam(4) is needed.  Beyond that... don't know.  Try it as root?



I used sudo, but I don't think cdrecord is what I need to use. I could be wrong but I am pretty sure my device is an atapicam device.  In any event, atapicam being loaded/not loaded is yielding same output that I posted above.

Any other ideas anyone?


----------



## rabfulton (Jun 13, 2011)

I've also had trouble with burncd and cdrecord. In the end I used growisofs successfully. But I would prefer to use burncd as it is part of the OS.


----------



## ckozler (Jun 13, 2011)

I'll be honest, I haven't had any good luck with burning CDs at the command line whatsoever.  Usually it'll say 'success' but the CD won't start in any computer, even the one I burned it on.

My resolution was to install k3b.  This little app has never done me wrong and was helpful in identifying why exactly the CDs weren't burning properly (permissions, mostly).

Give k3b a try if you have a desktop environment.


----------



## z662 (Jun 13, 2011)

I tried K3b before, and it was never able to find my devices.  Like you said, more than likely a permissions issue, however I would always launch it with sudo as well just to be on the safe side. All to no avail. Quite frustrating actually.  That is why I started trying to use the CLI since I thought that would alleviate some potential issues, however that has not been the case!   I am happy to hear that I am not the only one with such issues, however it seems like there MUST be a simple fix/workaround as CD burning functionality is both mature and necessary.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Jun 13, 2011)

How large is the iso? 
	
	



```
burncd -s 1 -f /dev/acd0 data file.iso fixate
```
And if it is music file(s) can you convert it to .cdr first? Also, maybe there is a SATA driver (I thought there were more than one) that you could load additionally that would detect it better if for some reason it is not in your kernel.  

And is the CDROM not CD-RW or something?  Conflict in the BIOS with USB loaded at the same time (irq?) IRQ conflict with a PCCARD network device? Boot FreeBSD in mode #2 (non default on menu?).


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 14, 2011)

z662 said:
			
		

> I used sudo, but I dont think cdrecord is what I need to use...I could be wrong but I am pretty sure my device is an atapicam device.  In any event, atapicam being loaded/not loaded is yielding same output that I posted above.



Just to clarify:

ATAPI (IDE) gives the /dev/acd0 device.  burncd(8) should work for these.

atapicam(4) makes IDE devices accessible to SCSI code (AHCI SATA devices are like this already).  The device provided will be /dev/cd0.  Use sysutils/cdrtools-devel for these.


----------



## teckk (Jun 14, 2011)

You might try specifying what device to use

```
burncd -f /dev/acd0 data blahblah.iso fixate
```
burncd(8)

What are you allowing user to do with sudo? Try switching to root and see if you can burn it. Have you ever been able to burn with this device?


----------



## Harry_MJ (Jun 14, 2011)

*Handbook?*



			
				z662 said:
			
		

> Any other ideas anyone?



I guess you already have tried to follow the Handbook? This worked right away for me 

Brgds,
Harry


----------



## Harry_MJ (Jun 14, 2011)

Will you show us the listing of:
`# atacontrol list`

Mine shows following:

```
ATA channel 0:
    Master: acd0 <PIONEER DVD-RW DVR-K17A/3.52> ATA/ATAPI revision 7
    Slave:       no device present
ATA channel 2:
    Master:  ad4 <Hitachi HTS543232L9A300/FB4OC40C> SATA revision 2.x
    Slave:       no device present
ATA channel 3:
    Master:      no device present
    Slave:       no device present
ATA channel 4:
    Master:      no device present
    Slave:       no device present
```

With `# kldload atapicam` loaded I must use `$ cdrecord` to burn.
With `# kldunload atapicam` unloaded I must use `$ burncd` to burn.

Brgds. Harry


----------



## z662 (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies, I think we are at least on the right track.  To answer a few posts above, I have tried as root and have gotten the same results.  I have posted my output below.  Just in case it matters, I am able to mount cd's and access their contents, it is only burning data that seems to be the issue.  In addition, when loading atapicam and using cdrecord the cdrom light comes on and the drive is also active (spinning)and appears to be burning.  However, the only thing it does is burn some seemingly garbage (see output) and fails...just enough to ruin the cd.  When unloading atapicam and using burncd there is no drive activity.

Here is some relevant info:


```
brad@moon ~]$ sudo atacontrol list
ATA channel 2:
    Master:  ad4 <TOSHIBA MK3263GSXN/GC002M> SATA revision 2.x
    Slave:       no device present
ATA channel 3:
    Master: acd0 <HL-DT-STDVDRAM GT30F/TS08> SATA revision 1.x
    Slave:       no device present
ATA channel 4:
    Master:      no device present
    Slave:       no device present
ATA channel 5:
    Master:      no device present
    Slave:       no device present
ATA channel 6:
    Master:      no device present
    Slave:       no device present
ATA channel 7:
    Master:      no device present
    Slave:       no device present
```


```
[brad@moon ~]$ sudo kldload atapicam
[brad@moon ~]$ sudo cdrecord bradsStuff/misc/ophcrack-vista-livecd-2.3.1.iso 
cdrecord: No write mode specified.
cdrecord: Assuming -sao mode.
cdrecord: If your drive does not accept -sao, try -tao.
cdrecord: Future versions of cdrecord may have different drive dependent defaults.
Cdrecord-ProDVD-ProBD-Clone 3.00 (amd64-unknown-freebsd8.2) Copyright (C) 1995-2010 JÃ¶rg Schilling
Using libscg version 'schily-0.9'.
No target specified, trying to find one...
Using dev=1,0,0.
Device type    : Removable CD-ROM
Version        : 0
Response Format: 2
Capabilities   : 
Vendor_info    : 'HL-DT-ST'
Identifikation : 'DVDRAM GT30F    '
Revision       : 'TS08'
Device seems to be: Generic mmc2 DVD-R/DVD-RW/DVD-RAM.
Using generic SCSI-3/mmc   CD-R/CD-RW driver (mmc_cdr).
Driver flags   : MMC-3 SWABAUDIO BURNFREE 
Supported modes: TAO PACKET SAO SAO/R96P SAO/R96R RAW/R16 RAW/R96P RAW/R96R
cdrecord: Warning: Cannot read drive buffer.
cdrecord: Warning: The DMA speed test has been skipped.
cdrecord: Drive needs to reload the media to return to proper status.
cdrecord: Cannot load media with this drive!
cdrecord: Try to load media by hand.
Re-load disk and hit <CR>
Starting to write CD/DVD/BD at speed 24 in real SAO mode for single session.
Last chance to quit, starting real write    0 seconds. Operation starts.
cdrecord: WARNING: Drive returns wrong startsec (0) using -150
Track 01: Total bytes read/written: 0/614400 (300 sectors).
```


```
[brad@moon ~]$ sudo kldunload atapicam
[brad@moon ~]$ sudo burncd data bradsStuff/misc/ophcrack-vista-livecd-2.3.1.iso fixate
burncd: ioctl(CDRIOCINITTRACK): Input/output error
```

I have also tried all of the above while specifying the device and other miscellaneous options, none have made a difference in the end result.


----------



## bbzz (Jun 15, 2011)

z662 said:
			
		

> Thanks for all the replies, I think we are at least on the right track.  To answer a few posts above, I have tried as root and have gotten the same results.  I have posted my output below.  Just in case it matters, I am able to mount cd's and access their contents, it is only burning data that seems to be the issue.  In addition, when loading atapicam and using cdrecord the cdrom light comes on and the drive is also active (spinning)and appears to be burning.  However, the only thing it does is burn some seemingly garbage (see output) and fails...just enough to ruin the cd.  When unloading atapicam and using burncd there is no drive activity.



Can you try burning DVD with *growisofs*? I said it already but I'll repeat; I had exactly the same symptoms/messages, and it turned out that my CD drive could no longer burn disks, just read them. So if you can, disregard this message.


----------



## z662 (Jun 15, 2011)

I tried growisofs as root and get this output:

```
moon# growisofs -dvd-compat -Z /dev/acd0=bradsStuff/misc/ophcrack-vista-livecd-2.3.1.iso 
:-( unable to CAMGETPASSTHRU for /dev/acd0: Inappropriate ioctl for device
```

My drive is brand new so I would assume it is fine...heh hopefully.  Does it matter that I tried growisofs with a CD? Seems like it is intended only for DVDs?  Either way I am not sure if it is immune to the underlying issue being experienced for cdrecord and burncd


----------



## z662 (Jun 15, 2011)

Sorry, just realized you specifically said DVD.  I will try this tomorrow, I am about to go to sleep.


----------



## teckk (Jun 15, 2011)

So right now you don't know if the hardware is working correctly because you have never used it?

A few thoughts.

Here is a thread
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=1195&highlight=burn



> cdrecord: Assuming -sao mode.
> cdrecord: If your drive does not accept -sao, try -tao.


cdrecord()

```
-sao   Set SAO (Session At Once) mode which is usually called  Disk  At
              Once  mode.  This currently only works with MMC drives that sup-
              port Session At Once mode.  Note that cdrecord needs to know the
              size  of  each  track  in advance for this mode (see the mkisofs
              -print-size option and the EXAMPLES section  for  more  informa-
              tion).

              -tao   Set TAO (Track At Once) writing mode.  This is the default write
              mode in previous cdrecord  versions.   With  most  drives,  this
              write mode is required for multi session recording.
```

Did you try to specify the dvd device with the -f switch using burncd?
burncd8()



> growisofs -dvd-compat -Z /dev/acd0=br......


If you are using atapicam this should be /dev/cd0

Edit: Sctratch that last one, burncd does not use atapicam


----------



## z662 (Jun 15, 2011)

Here is my output from trying:  


```
moon# pwd
/usr/home/brad/bradsStuff/misc
moon# growisofs -dvd-compat -Z /dev/cd0=server2k3.iso
:-( "/dev/cd0=server2k3.iso": unexpected errno:No such file or directory
moon# growisofs -dvd-compat -Z /dev/acd0=server2k3.iso
:-( unable to CAMGETPASSTHRU for /dev/acd0: Inappropriate ioctl for device
moon# ls /dev
acd0       audit      dsp0.1     log        pts        ttyv7      ugen3.1
acd0t01    bpf        dsp1.0     mdctl      random     ttyv8      ugen3.2
acpi       bpf0       dsp1.1     mem        sndstat    ttyv9      ugen3.3
ad4        bpsm0      dsp2.0     midistat   stderr     ttyva      ums0
ad4s1      console    dsp2.1     mixer0     stdin      ttyvb      urandom
ad4s1a     consolectl fd         mixer1     stdout     ttyvc      usb
ad4s1b     ctty       fido       mixer2     sysmouse   ttyvd      usbctl
ad4s1d     da0        geom.ctl   nfslock    ttyv0      ttyve      vboxdrv0
ad4s1e     dcons      io         null       ttyv1      ttyvf      vboxnetctl
ad4s1f     devctl     kbd0       pass1      ttyv2      ufsid      xpt0
ad4s1g     devstat    kbd1       pci        ttyv3      ugen0.1    zero
ad4s1g.eli dgdb       kbdmux0    pf         ttyv4      ugen0.2
ata        dri        klog       psm0       ttyv5      ugen1.1
atkbd0     dsp0.0     kmem       ptmx       ttyv6      ugen2.1
```

I then tried cdrecord with the sao option and it burned successfully!   See output below:


```
[brad@moon /usr/home/brad]$ sudo cdrecord -scanbus
Cdrecord-ProDVD-ProBD-Clone 3.00 (amd64-unknown-freebsd8.2) Copyright (C) 1995-2010 JÃ¶rg Schilling
Using libscg version 'schily-0.9'.
scsibus1:
        1,0,0   100) 'HL-DT-ST' 'DVDRAM GT30F    ' 'TS08' Removable CD-ROM
        1,1,0   101) *
        1,2,0   102) *
        1,3,0   103) *
        1,4,0   104) *
        1,5,0   105) *
        1,6,0   106) *
        1,7,0   107) *
scsibus2:
        2,0,0   200) 'Generic-' 'Multi-Card      ' '1.00' Removable Disk
        2,1,0   201) *
        2,2,0   202) *
        2,3,0   203) *
        2,4,0   204) *
        2,5,0   205) *
        2,6,0   206) *
        2,7,0   207) *
[brad@moon /usr/home/brad]$ sudo cdrecord -sao bradsStuff/misc/server2k3.iso 
Cdrecord-ProDVD-ProBD-Clone 3.00 (amd64-unknown-freebsd8.2) Copyright (C) 1995-2010 JÃ¶rg Schilling
Using libscg version 'schily-0.9'.
No target specified, trying to find one...
Using dev=1,0,0.
Device type    : Removable CD-ROM
Version        : 0
Response Format: 2
Capabilities   : 
Vendor_info    : 'HL-DT-ST'
Identifikation : 'DVDRAM GT30F    '
Revision       : 'TS08'
Device seems to be: Generic mmc2 DVD-R/DVD-RW/DVD-RAM.
Using generic SCSI-3/mmc   CD-R/CD-RW driver (mmc_cdr).
Driver flags   : MMC-3 SWABAUDIO BURNFREE 
Supported modes: TAO PACKET SAO SAO/R96P SAO/R96R RAW/R16 RAW/R96P RAW/R96R
cdrecord: Warning: Cannot read drive buffer.
cdrecord: Warning: The DMA speed test has been skipped.
Starting to write CD/DVD/BD at speed 24 in real SAO mode for single session.
Last chance to quit, starting real write    0 seconds. Operation starts.
cdrecord: WARNING: Drive returns wrong startsec (0) using -150
Track 01: Total bytes read/written: 593113088/593113088 (289606 sectors).
```

So I guess it just depends on what the expected mode of burning is to work properly, would it depend on the type of files being burnt?  For example would I only need  sao  when it is an iso, or all the time?

Thanks again


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 15, 2011)

z662 said:
			
		

> Here is my output from trying:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



That "=" should be a space.


----------

